# Victorian telephone prop



## gentlemother (Jun 19, 2013)

I saw a victorian telephone w motion sensor in Target tonight. I like the idea, but it was kinda cheapy looking. However, if the technology is over my head I'll just go back and get it.
I'd like to take an old rotary phone and put a motion sensor in it which will make it ring. When someone picks it up, I'd like them to hear a message in the ear piece, not necessarily have the whole room hear it.
Is that possible? Do I need to be a rocket scientist to do it? 
Disclaimer: I am a HUGE DIYer, but have never done anything like this!


----------



## gentlemother (Jun 19, 2013)

I may have put this in the wrong area- sorry!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello Gentlemother! I remember others discussing how to go about doing this. If I can find the thread I'll share the link. It's a great idea. I hope you have luck with it.

Check this out....

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33664&highlight=Phone


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

GentleMother - I have seen some posts about this Target phone and for the most part they were all very positive. I did end up building my own as I can make my own custom circuit boards and thought this would be a fun project. I found a nice old phone on EBay and the rest was easy. Here is a link to some pictures. It sounds like exactly what you are trying to achieve:





Unfortunately, yes, I am a rocket scientist (worked at nuclear weapons laboratory), but I'd be willing to answer any questions you have (except, of course, about nuclear weapons!)!


----------



## gentlemother (Jun 19, 2013)

LOL, thanks! So, are custom circuit boards really necessary? 
It does kinda seem like I may be reaching waaaaaaaay far!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The logic for this seems simple enough, you kind of have to think of it as two separate props, one that has a sensor to make it ring when someone is near, and the second is just an MP3 player that starts it's message when the receiver/listening portion of the phone is lifted from it's cradle. If you have the bell/ringer only goes for a set amount of time, then you don't have to worry about having the phone ring while someone is already listening, if not, then the switch that changes between the ringer and the message being played probably wouldn't be too difficult to do either. Whether that particular phone could take the abuse of TOTs, especially teenagers, that's a whole different matter. If you, or a friend work in wood, I'd suggest that you consider making your own phone. If this is supposed to be from the late Victorian age, then there is a crank, but no dial. Phones calls were connected by an operator.


----------



## gentlemother (Jun 19, 2013)

Right. 
Do you think I could simplify it even more and use the recorder device from one of those greeting cards that lets you record your own message? It would be small enough to put inside the earpiece of the phone. 
Then, maybe instead of motion sensor (bc that would probably get on my nerves pretty quickly) I could use like a remote controlled buzzer mounted under the table the phone sits on. 
I think when I said I'm a huge DIYer, I should have clarified: I've never done anything with electronics or motion- oops! 

Thanks so much for all the ideas though!!!


----------

